# Diablo JDK refresh?



## aragon (May 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if there's a timeline set for a Diablo JDK rebuild with the new NPAPI plugin enabled?

Would really like Java support in Firefox 3.6...


----------



## graudeejs (May 2, 2010)

you can rebuild java yourself.
All you have to do is install java/jdk16


----------



## knarf (May 3, 2010)

java/jdk16 is Update 3, for Firefox you'll need at least Update 10.


----------



## arachnid (May 4, 2010)

i use SeaMonkey for work with java-plugins in browser (and wait update java)


----------

